# Classic FM Hall Of Fame 2013



## ClassicFM (Jan 9, 2013)

Dear Talk Classical,

Our annual Hall of Fame is now open for voting. It's the biggest poll of classical music tastes in the world. We'd be delighted if you all wanted to contribute your top three classical pieces (from Josquin to Adès)

http://www.classicfm.com/hall-of-fame/

In our opinion, the more people contributing to this, and the broader the music, the better. Once voting closes, we count and collate the votes, and broadcast the top 300 across the long Easter weekend. It's open to all countries too.

We're interested in any feedback as well, about past Halls and what you might have chosen this year.

Best wishes,
Kyle (Classic FM)


----------



## MJongo (Aug 6, 2011)

Voted!
My choices:
1. Mahler - Symphony No. 9
2. Beethoven - Symphony No. 9
3. Bach - The Art of Fugue


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

"Classic FM's list of the top 300 songs of all time."

Feedback: please use *compositions*, not songs. Thank you.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

ClassicFM said:


> We're interested in any feedback as well, about past Halls and what you might have chosen this year.
> 
> Best wishes,
> Kyle (Classic FM)


Hi, Kyle.

The "cast your vote" function is not operating for either the works or composer's names which I'm entering in the search box at your site.
One can only select a name or title within the search results and I'm not able to submit the items which I type...
... can you assist in this?

Regards,
"Prod"


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2013)

I was able to vote Plebian this year:
- Scheherazade
- Rhapsody in Blue
- Bachianas Brasilieras

I'm not familiar with any German composers!


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

Done.

1. Liszt Sonata.
2. Berlioz Requiem.
3. Beethoven Op. 109.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

I note the list of artists and found the inclusion of Alfie Boe, Andrea Bocelli, Katherine Jenkins and Andre Rieu , fairly revealing really.
I believe i heard today that the field was being led by Andre Rieu and John Rutter--can't say that I find that particularly encouraging !


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

aerith's theme

to zanarkand

skyrim theme.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*LvB*: Symphony 3
*Mahler*: Symphony 3
*Ravel*: Piano Concerto in G


----------



## ClassicFM (Jan 9, 2013)

Prodromides said:


> Hi, Kyle.
> 
> The "cast your vote" function is not operating for either the works or composer's names which I'm entering in the search box at your site.
> One can only select a name or title within the search results and I'm not able to submit the items which I type...
> ...


Hi Prod, let me know the pieces that you'd like to vote for and I'll ensure that they're added to our system.

Best,
Kyle


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks, Kyle.

I've revisited the Classic FM website and it's now accepting names of composers and works which aren't part of the "drop-down box" of existing entries.

I voted for these:

1. _Les Heures Persanes_ by Charles Koechlin, Opus 65 for either piano solo (1916-1919) or orchestra (1921)
2. Andre Caplet's 1923 _Le Miroir de Jesus_, for female vocalists, string quintet (or string orchestra) & harp
3. Luigi Dallapiccola's _Three Questions with Two Answers_ (1962/1963) for orchestra

Thanks, also, to Classic FM for inviting us all to vote for what we wish.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Prodromides said:


> Thanks, Kyle.
> 
> I've revisited the Classic FM website and it's now accepting names of composers and works which aren't part of the "drop-down box" of existing entries.
> 
> ...


When their typical listeners see your list they'll go into a decline!


----------



## ClassicFM (Jan 9, 2013)

Prod, Superb - delighted you've been able to vote for your pieces. And yes, we think it's very important that every work is welcome and counted!

Best,
K.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

1. Bach - St. Matthew Passion
2. Ravel - Piano Trio
3. Bartok - Piano Concerto No. 2


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

moody said:


> I note the list of artists and found the inclusion of Alfie Boe, Andrea Bocelli, Katherine Jenkins and Andre Rieu, fairly revealing really.


Yeah, fair enough.

I remember that there was some year I voted- and I tactically selected the _Meistersinger_ Overture, as the Wagner work that I felt most likely to receive other support.

There's a certain amount of "cherry-picking" I'm about to do here (I'm really being quite arbitrary), but I think it's interesting to compare the Classic FM 2012 Hall of Fame to the TC Classical Music Project, to about baker's dozen...

First, The Classical Music Project:

1. Bach: Mass in B minor, BWV 232 
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde 
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115
4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor, op. 67
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro, K 492
6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, BWV 846-89
8. Mahler: Symphony #2 "Resurrection" 
9. Schubert: Winterreise
10. Dvořák: Symphony #9 in E minor "From the New World", op. 95
11. Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466
12. Beethoven: Symphony #9 in D minor, "Choral", op. 125
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 in B minor, "Pathétique", op. 74

Now, last year's 'Classic FM' list:

1. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2
2. Vaughan-Williams: The Lark Ascending
3. Vaughan-Williams: Fantasia on a Theme of Thomas Tallis
4. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #5 (Emperor)
5. Mealor: Wherever You Are
6. Mozart: Clarinet Concerto
7. Elgar: Enigma Variations
8. Beethoven: Symphony #6 (Pastoral)
9. Beethoven: Symphony #9 (Choral)
10. Elgar: Cello Concerto
11. Bruch: Violin Concerto
12. Jenkins: The Armed Man- A Mass for Peace :emoticon for reaction to this doesn't exist:
13. Allegri: Miserere

After this, I have nothing to add.


----------



## Hausmusik (May 13, 2012)

I voted for:

1. Mahler 9
2. Schubert Piano Sonata in B Flat, D. 960
3. Schubert String Quintet in C, D. 956

The Schubert D. 887 quartet was not an option, but Schubert's a Minor Cello Concerto (!) was (somebody needs to tell Bobby Schumann.)


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

moody said:


> I note the list of artists and found the inclusion of Alfie Boe, Andrea Bocelli, Katherine Jenkins and Andre Rieu , fairly revealing really.
> I believe i heard today that the field was being led by Andre Rieu and John Rutter--can't say that I find that particularly encouraging !


But you don't get it. Classic FM is devoted to the lighter classics. I very much enjoy listening to it when I'm in the car and just want something to relax to. People who vote for these despised people should not be criticised because they actually enjoy listening to them making music. Music is to be enjoyed and made enjoyable. And I must make a confession here: I actually like listening to John Rutter's music in reasonably small doses. So let's lighten up about classic FM and stop turning our highbrow noses up at it!


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Chi_townPhilly said:


> Yeah, fair enough.
> 
> I remember that there was some year I voted- and I tactically selected the _Meistersinger_ Overture, as the Wagner work that I felt most likely to receive other support.
> 
> ...


I have another confession to make do you highbrows. I have 11 of the classic FM bakers dozen in my library. What's more I play them regularly and enjoy them. The Rachmaninov two is great music. So what if it's popular?


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I just voted the three of my favourites

1. Schubert D960

2. Beethoven violin concert

3. Schumann kreisleriana


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

DavidA said:


> But you don't get it. Classic FM is devoted to the lighter classics. I very much enjoy listening to it when I'm in the car and just want something to relax to. People who vote for these despised people should not be criticised because they actually enjoy listening to them making music. Music is to be enjoyed and made enjoyable. And I must make a confession here: I actually like listening to John Rutter's music in reasonably small doses. So let's lighten up about classic FM and stop turning our highbrow noses up at it!


I'm terribly surprised to read this...not!


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

DavidA said:


> But you don't get it. Classic FM is devoted to the lighter classics. I very much enjoy listening to it when I'm in the car and just want something to relax to. People who vote for these despised people should not be criticised because they actually enjoy listening to them making music. Music is to be enjoyed and made enjoyable. And I must make a confession here: I actually like listening to John Rutter's music in reasonably small doses. So let's lighten up about classic FM and stop turning our highbrow noses up at it!


Yes,fine as long as you wish to listen to Rach.2, Rodrigo, The Lark Ascending,the same two Beethoven Symphonies, Lang Lang playing the fairly hideous Liszt/Horowitz Hungarian Rhapsody and Ms.Jenkins every day.
This is the station that advertises itself as being the best classical music station in the world or words to that effect,when half of the stuff isn't really classical at all.
As for their list as quoted above I have nine of the thirteen items---doesn't everyone ?? Also I have been known to listen to them in the car until the mundane junk, the obvious lack of knowledge of the presenters and the continual mispronouncements grind on me.
I presume you are a fan of the "artists" I mention in my post and lastly as indicated at the beginning of this post,they don't advertise themselves as playing light music throughout the day.
Classical music is important to me and I have been accumulating knowledge now for 67 years,but not through a programme like this---if an individual is serious go to BBC 3 if not keep listening to Classic FM there is nothing wrong with that if it turns you on.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

moody said:


> Yes,fine as long as you wish to listen to Rach.2, Rodrigo, The Lark Ascending,the same two Beethoven Symphonies, Lang Lang playing the fairly hideous Liszt/Horowitz Hungarian Rhapsody and Ms.Jenkins every day.
> This is the station that advertises itself as being the best classical music station in the world or words to that effect,when half of the stuff isn't really classical at all.
> As for their list as quoted above I have nine of the thirteen items---doesn't everyone ?? Also I have been known to listen to them in the car until the mundane junk, the obvious lack of knowledge of the presenters and the continual mispronouncements grind on me.
> I presume you are a fan of the "artists" I mention in my post and lastly as indicated at the beginning of this post,they don't advertise themselves as playing light music throughout the day.
> Classical music is important to me and I have been accumulating knowledge now for 67 years,but not through a programme like this---if an individual is serious go to BBC 3 if not keep listening to Classic FM there is nothing wrong with that if it turns you on.


For goodness sake - get off your high horse. I have also been listening to classical music for many years - about 50 in fact. Music is to be enjoyed. Enjoy it your way - fine. But then don't come the musical snob with http://rictornorton.co.uk/ludwig.htm criticism of those who like listening to Classic FM in the car. I know the presenters don't know what they are talking about half the time. But I listen to the music.

BTW shock-horror - I hear that Lang Lang has sold out the Albert Hall twice! Now there's something to get you reeling!


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

DavidA said:


> For goodness sake - get off your high horse. I have also been listening to classical music for many years - about 50 in fact. Music is to be enjoyed. Enjoy it your way - fine. But then don't come the musical snob with http://rictornorton.co.uk/ludwig.htm criticism of those who like listening to Classic FM in the car. I know the presenters don't know what they are talking about half the time. But I listen to the music.
> 
> BTW shock-horror - I hear that Lang Lang has sold out the Albert Hall twice! Now there's something to get you reeling!


No,I'll stay on it--you ought to try elevating yourself from time to time.
I don't know what the nonsense regarding rictornorton has to do with me but I know by now that that does not mean much when it comes from you. As for the presenters not knowing their stuff---not much help to new people trying to learn something really !
As for Lang Lang I have had nothing to say about him in a detrimental manner but I don't like the Liszt /Horowitz piece; I am wondering why I'm bothering to justify myself to you because I'm wasting my time as you obviously are an expert on every aspect of the music world---aren't you ?


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

You have a motto written at the borrow of your post. Why don't you read it some time!


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

DavidA said:


> You have a motto written at the borrow of your post. Why don't you read it some time!


Wouldn't dream of it, I brought it along in anticipation of your arrival.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

moody said:


> Wouldn't dream of it, I brought it along in anticipation of your arrival.


You really need to have taken out of it yourself first though. It's always best to apply these lessons to yourself first before you start applying them to others.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

moody said:


> No,I'll stay on it--you ought to try elevating yourself from time to time.
> I don't know what the nonsense regarding rictornorton has to do with me but I know by now that that does not mean much when it comes from you. As for the presenters not knowing their stuff---not much help to new people trying to learn something really !
> As for Lang Lang I have had nothing to say about him in a detrimental manner but I don't like the Liszt /Horowitz piece; I am wondering why I'm bothering to justify myself to you because I'm wasting my time as you obviously are an expert on every aspect of the music world---aren't you ?


BTW I just love the Liszt second rhapsody arranged By Horowitz. Especially when the old wizard himself plays it. Lang Lang doesn't make a bad job of it either.


----------

